# Plug Adapter Recommendations



## Mike92G (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Festers,

I'm counting down the days (14 more to go!) until I pickup my new Alpine White Stallion and I'm trying to tie up a few last minute trip details. I've been searching all over Google and can't get a straight answer about the plug adapters needed in Europe.

It seems the round adapter I picked up in radio shack to plugin my camera charger and Macbook will only work in Germany and France but I'll need something different for Italy and Switzerland. Is this true?

I'm pretty sure I just need the correct plug adapters and not a converter, since my devices say they'll work on 100-240V 50/60Hz. If that's the case, can someone recommend a good place once I arrive in Munich to pickup the correct adapters? 

Any insights would be most helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Did you search here? You would have found this page.


----------



## Mike92G (Apr 3, 2009)

JSpira said:


> Did you search here? You would have found this page.


I did see your post, which motivated me to visit the local radio shack, and also read the Wikipedia page.

I'm a bit confused on the differences between the Type C "Europlug" and the Type F "Schuko" plugs though. It seems like both types are found in Germany, but only the Type C will also work in Italy. Is that right?

It also sounds like there is a three prong Type L for Italy too, France has a Type E plug and Switzerland needs a Type J. This is all very confusing...

Do you have any recommendations where I might buy the different plugs when I arrive in Munich? Or is it best to just find the right adapters at a local store in each destination I visit?

Thanks again!


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

I teach this stuff, and we regularly say "The only thing worse than no standard is more than one standard". But, in practice, things are not as bad as they might seem. A few basic points:

What I'm about to say doe NOT cover the UK, Australia, or China.
If you don't need to worry abount grounding (which is usually the case with computers, phones, and other low-volatge equipment), you can generally plug a two-prong plug into a three-prong outlet. Therefore, you can usually ignore whether the ground is a pin or a socket (ie., look at E/F/Schuko, etc.)..
The difference between the German, Italian, French, and Swiss two-pin plugs is pin diameter (4.0 vs. 4.8 mm); the pin spacing (19mm, I think) is the same. The smaller pin version fits into the other socket, with some slop, but NOT vice versa.
I carry a two pin set, a Schuko adapter, and a few spares I have picked up over the years. Any odd-ball items are easily picked up in a small appliance store.


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

+1 on the recommendations... pretty much all modern electronics these days can take inputs 100-240V, 50-60Hz which covers pretty much anywhere you'll want to go these days (hence the power "bricks" or large adapters that do the conversion). Yeah, and you're right on the Swiss being different (currency, plug typs, etc.!)

I really like this web site:
http://users.telenet.be/worldstandards/electricity.htm


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Mike92G said:


> I did see your post, which motivated me to visit the local radio shack, and also read the Wikipedia page.
> 
> I'm a bit confused on the differences between the Type C "Europlug" and the Type F "Schuko" plugs though. It seems like both types are found in Germany, but only the Type C will also work in Italy. Is that right?
> 
> ...


First of all, most hotels will loan you adapters. A few will even sell them to you. Second, you are much more likely to find the European adapters in Europe than in the U.S. (also can be found at gateway airports in the U.S. but in the form of fairly expensive travel kits). The plugs themselves should be maybe 3,- EUR at the most locally.

So I would recommend you wait until you get there and ask at the hotel. Worst case, you will have to run to a small shop nearby to get one. And once you get a Europlug you'll probably ok for Italy and France as well.

Not sure re CH - I am there so infrequently that I don't recall what I used there.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

I bought one for about $9 at a travel store--two pin adapter. Worked fine until my wife lost it. Turned up under the passenger seat when we got home to US.

Anyway, can't quarrel with jspira's advice, other than to say you may not want to spend your time looking once you arrive and it may be worth $5 to avoid having to do so.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

I can take a pic of mine if you want. I have one for Italy (3 prong) the standard 2 prongs for most of europe and one for UK and I think one for Switzerland. Confusing, yes but I like to be prepared and so should you. Good job for investigating this before you leave.


----------



## Mike92G (Apr 3, 2009)

soledoc said:


> I can take a pic of mine if you want. I have one for Italy (3 prong) the standard 2 prongs for most of europe and one for UK and I think one for Switzerland. Confusing, yes but I like to be prepared and so should you. Good job for investigating this before you leave.


Yeah...pics of the different plugs would be great! Seems like a new entry on the Wiki is definitely needed for all of us traveling with gadgets.

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## Mike92G (Apr 3, 2009)

ms330 said:


> +1 on the recommendations... pretty much all modern electronics these days can take inputs 100-240V, 50-60Hz which covers pretty much anywhere you'll want to go these days (hence the power "bricks" or large adapters that do the conversion). Yeah, and you're right on the Swiss being different (currency, plug typs, etc.!)
> 
> I really like this web site:
> http://users.telenet.be/worldstandards/electricity.htm


Awesome site! Answers many of my questions. Thank you!!


----------



## NewBMWownr (Apr 19, 2006)

For Germany and most of the rest of Europe, the plug adapter you bought from Radio Shack should be sufficient. The Shucko plug standard has a pin diameter of 4.7mm; plugs for Italy and Switzerland have a pin diameter of 4.0mm which sometimes causes problems in those countries. If you're not looking to buy another adapter you should be OK, assuming:

1. The plug adapter doesn't have a grounding pin. The ground pin for Switzerland is offset, the ground pin for Italy is in the same plane as the neutral and line pins.
2. The adapter from RS has a pin diameter of 4.0mm
3. You truly don't need a step-down converter (I'm assuming no, based on your post and analysis of your equipment)

In my trips to both Northern and Southern Italy, I've rarely had an issue using my Shucko plug adapter. Usually there's at least one plug that will accept the larger diameter pins of the Shucko. I don't know about Switzerland but as JSpria said, you can usually get one on loan from the hotel front desk (at least at larger hotels).

I don't know of any places in or around Welt to purchase an appropriate adapter. If you decide to purchase a purpose-built adapters for Italy and Switzerland, here's a place in the US that I've used in the past. The prices are reasonable and shipping is generally quick:

Shucko: Here
Italy: Here
Switzerland: Here

In case you're looking to purchase others, Here is a link for that: here

Enjoy the trip


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Mike92G said:


> Yeah...pics of the different plugs would be great! Seems like a new entry on the Wiki is definitely needed for all of us traveling with gadgets.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help!


I am in NOVA and am in DC quite a bit. I have a set with every adapter for every part of the world. I also have a 220v surge protector that works for Europe only. If you would like to borrow either ot both let me know.
If not I purchased both from here: http://www.walkabouttravelgear.com

I have also attached a cheat sheet of sort to help w/ know which adapter for each country.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

Don't know about Italy, but we've used the same adapter in Germany and in CH.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

bimmer_fam said:


> Don't know about Italy, but we've used the *same adapter in Germany and in CH*.


*Caution, this depends on whether the adapter plug has 2 or 3 prongs!*

What you describe is only possible if your adapter had an unearthed 2-prong "Europlug" Type C plug:








Such a Type C plug adapter (for unearthed appliances only, i.e. most chargers) will fit ALL European socket standards, excepted UK.

However the "German" Type F Schuko and the Swiss Type J earthed/3-prong standards are mutually incompatible! So with earthed appliances you'd require a type F adapter for Germany (+ most other EU countries):









AND an additional Type J adapter for Switzerland:









Italy has introduced the Type F Schuko standard as well for higher wattage appliances, so you should be able to use a Schuko plug almost anywhere in Italy with their hybrid Type L/F sockets shown in the middle below:









Hope this helped clearing up the confusion


----------

